# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  Studi di settore

## lachimera

*Scrivo per avere una risposta : ho una piccola casa editrice che pubblica una rivista bimestrale, non è un'attività primaria essendo io socia in un'altra azienda.
Mi è stato detto di adeguarmi agli studi di settore per evitare un controllo che mi costerebbe anche una cifra. Una persona mi ha consigliato di fare presente sul modello che è un'attività marginale.
Come devo fare per evitare di chiudere l'attività?*

----------


## danilo sciuto

Bisognerebbe dare un'occhiata alla contabilità.
Il consiglio migliore che posso darti è quello di rivolgerti ad un commercialista della tua zona.   

> *Scrivo per avere una risposta : ho una piccola casa editrice che pubblica una rivista bimestrale, non è un'attività primaria essendo io socia in un'altra azienda.
> Mi è stato detto di adeguarmi agli studi di settore per evitare un controllo che mi costerebbe anche una cifra. Una persona mi ha consigliato di fare presente sul modello che è un'attività marginale.
> Come devo fare per evitare di chiudere l'attività?*

----------


## lachimera

il mio commercialista dice no altri si...aiutatemi a capire, grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

Io credo che il rapporto con il proprio commercialista debba essere basato principalmente sulla fiducia.
Non so chi ha ragione, se il tuo commercialista o gli altri, ma se tu non sei convinto:
- o cambi commercialista;
- oppure ti fai spiegare da lui i motivi per cui i dice sì. 
saluti   

> il mio commercialista dice no altri si...aiutatemi a capire, grazie

----------

